# Can you all help me with some clicking?



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

It is all free & plus you will be helping feed an animal for frre.









Here is our local shelter site: http://www.sweetpeafora.org 


The school & shelter site: www.devereux.org 

My Local ACO asked if I could post this around?
This group is trying to raise funds to build an actual animal shelter.
We do not have on. Right now all we have is the ACO and a Child Behavioral school
& very few fosters for the animals ( this is a NO Kill shelter). The ACO has to travel to pick up a dog or cat, etc. and atke it to the town vet. Where he can be on duty & helping other animals else where.
He already has the land picked out, but needs help with funds.
Here is all the information:
Help [Sweetpea, Friends of Rutland Animals] win a $25,000 grant!

[Custom Greeting]

Vote for us at http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com and we could win $25,000 to help pets in need.

The Animal Rescue Site is hosting a special challenge for eligible Petfinder.com member shelter and rescue groups. The grand prize is a $25,000 grant, and they will be awarding many other grants to rescue groups with the most votes — a total of $100,000 in grants for animal welfare organizations.

Think how many animals we could help for $25,000! 

Help us win! All you have to do is click to help rescued animals, and then vote in The Animal Rescue Site $100,000 Shelter+ Challenge. Both of these actions are absolutely free! You can vote once a day, every day, from September 29 through December 14, 2008. Every time you vote, or tell a friend to vote, you are making a huge difference for us.

Vote today!

Visit: http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com 
Just a note too, This project with these kids is going really great & the kids are making great strides!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

When you go to the site, you can click & feed a shelter animal for free too.
It's all free. You don't have to by anything.
Can you all click for an animal to have a nice Thanksgiving???
Oh & jusy a small note about the school that helps with the animals.
I have heard excellent things about the animal program! The kids are doing extremely well with it.
If you decide to vote for us? You will not just be helping animals, but these kids also.








So far we are #82, as of today.


----------

